
Tesla battery proves a leading source of dispatchable power in South Australia - astdb
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-02/tesla-battery-proves-a-leading-source-of-dispatchable-power/10326420
======
ggm
Leading source of FCAS service.

